# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Last van droge lippen?

## Déylanna

Last van zeer droge lippen?
Iedere dag je lippen insmeren met vaseline en met een tandenborstel rond draaiende bewegingen maken over je lippen. Gegarandeerd zeer zachte en mooie lippen. Het is ook nog eens goed voor een betere doorbloeding van je lippen

----------


## Petra717

Thanks voor de tip!! 
Van een klant van zéér droge lippen!

knuffel! 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Niks te danken,meid.
Ik heb zelf ook altijd last gehad van zeer droge lippen. De velletjes hingen er aan, zo droog waren ze. Ook kreeg ik iedere keer scheurtjes in de lippen. Zeer pijnlijk!! :EEK!: 
Ik ben op een gegeven moment bezig gegaan met de vaseline en tandenborstel. De eerste paar keren twee keer per dag, en toen het beter ging ben ik over gestapt op één keer per dag, en soms zelfs om de dag.
Het helpt echt fantastisch. Ik heb er nu geen last meer van.
Ik hoop dat het bij jou net zo effectief is.

Dikke knuffel terug
Déylanna.

----------


## Petra717

Ik zal het je zeker laten weten! Op het moment heb ik elke dag last van open wondjes op me lippen, puur van de droogte. En idd het is zéér pijnlijk! 
Wordt er ook veel al over aangesproken, wat ik héél onaangenaam vind.
Hoelang heeft het bij jouw geduurt voordat je verbetering op merkte? 
Knuffel, 
Petra

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb eerste keer een goede hoeveelheid vaseline op mijn lippen gedaan en flink met de tandenborstel erover heen. Het was even geen fijn gevoel, maar daarna merkte ik al een beetje verschil. Mijn lippen voelde meteen zachter aan dan voor de behandeling. Voor dat mijn lippen helemaal verlost waren van de droogte was ik ongeveer een dag of vier verder. Ik doe dit nu sinds ongeveer een maand en ik heb er nu helemaal geen last meer van. Op het moment dat je echt hele droge lippen hebt, met scheurtjes enzo, dan doe je er verstandig aan om de eerste paar dagen je lippen twee keer per dag te behandelen. In de ochtend en in de avond. Gewoon wat vaseline op je lippen en poetsen maar. S'avonds voordat je naar bed gaat moet je nog even je lippen insmeren met een dikke laag vaseline, en dat de hele nacht erop laten zitten. Daar worden ze nog zachter van.
Je zal zien.......het helpt echt!!!!!!

Liefs
Déy

----------


## chris1972

Als je het makkelijker wilt doen koop eens lippenbalsem op basis van Emu / Emoe Olie werkt perfect

Zoek maar op Google naar Emoe olie.

ik haal het altijd bij kissfromnature.nl

----------


## AkaDushi

> Als je het makkelijker wilt doen koop eens lippenbalsem op basis van Emu / Emoe Olie werkt perfect
> 
> Zoek maar op Google naar Emoe olie.
> 
> ik haal het altijd bij kissfromnature.nl


Beste Chris,

Bestaat lippenbalsem op basis van Emu olie wel?? 
Ik heb het gezocht op het internet en op dit site www.supernaturals.nl ik heb geen lippenbalsem gezien  :Confused: \
Weet je of ze emu lippenbalsem hebben?

----------

